# Google Chrome and Chrome OS......



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys I have been using a browser lately called Chrome ..... It's made by Google. Well as far as my opinion about it...... Well it's wonderful. It launches really fast(even on computer's that I know are slow) It renders web pages uber fast as well. It has low overhead and is way faster than Fire fox or IE8 could ever wish to be........ So thoughts or complaints on that ?????

Now the next thoughts or complaints as well............... I was searching the other day and came across this......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANMrzw7JFzA&feature=channel

It is an operating system in development by Google. It is called Chrome O.S. Right now it is still in development stage. Although a version of it is run on the new Droid phone. Again it is one of these programs that will have a low foot print. Which would make it great for gaming applications. Google is also claiming that it can use almost any APP. in the world with out have to worry about compatibility or Downloading it. They say if the App is on the internet it is compatible. Which would make it a better alternative to Linux. It also seems to work from almost completely off the web. Which again means low overhead. It also seems to be easy to operate, as it operates almost just like a web browser. 
I just thought I'd throw these developments out there for people to comment on. I'm not sure how long Chrome browser has been out....... So that might be old news. But I would still like to hear opinions. 
But the Chrome O.S. I believe is very new. If you ask me it looks promising and If I were Microsoft (with a big company like Google) I would keep an eye out for this popping up. It might turn into a nice alternative if Win 7 fails. Unfortunately it's only scheduled to be on things like Net Books and Cell phones.

It also turns out I made a boo boo. I made this post before I looked........ There is a discussion about Chrome Browser a couple of posts below mine So I will leave the link to that...... But I would still lie to discuss Chrome O.S.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=109870


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think chrome OS will be a viable gaming OS. Especially if ati or nvidia choose not to support it.


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 6, 2009)

Chrome is awesome!! Been using it for a while now, my only complaint so far is shockwave/flash will hang and crash the browser, but the browser auto reloads the pages open. Also it isnt compatible with some plug-ins, the paypal plug in is my favorite but doesnt work. So I still have to use IE for some things.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah it isn't as polished as FF that's why I don't use it or safari.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> I don't think chrome OS will be a viable gaming OS. Especially if ati or nvidia choose not to support it.



Maybe not as is....... no...... But if you watch the video on you tube they said any app that is on the net will work. Now this might be steam up your ass of course. But it might not be either. Also if Win 7 fails ATI and Nvidia might have no other choice but to jump ship. Especially if the buisness sector drops Microsoft because of failure to deliver. Sure if that happens they have a lot of other options like...... Mac OS, Linux, among others. But because Google is already well non as well as so large and everyone already knows how to use it. 

You never know it might go over like gang buster's. But again they said it can already use an App on the net. All that would have to happen is a code writer get board and start writing.

But I also am not that well versed in the way OS's are written and made. So I could be missing another picture here too.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Maybe not as is....... no...... But if you watch the video on you tube they said any app that is on the net will work. Now this might be steam up your ass of course. But it might not be either. Also if Win 7 fails ATI and Nvidia might have no other choice but to jump ship. Especially if the buisness sector drops Microsoft because of failure to deliver. Sure if that happens they have a lot of other options like...... Mac OS, Linux, among others. But because Google is already well non as well as so large and everyone already knows how to use it.
> 
> You never know it might go over like gang buster's. But again they said it can already use an App on the net. All that would have to happen is a code writer get board and start writing.



It's based on unix so no it can't run games well or at all.

Also it doesn't have directx so again unless they come up with a competitor to directx 11 they don't have a viable market in gaming.


----------



## ChiSox (Dec 6, 2009)

Man FF has been driving me crazy lately any more than 4 tabs and it takes forever to load pages....Google OS is gonna be great in my opinion we'll prob see $150 netbooks coming out with it...Although it kinda seems like a 2010 Linux, just has a friendlier name


----------



## AMD_ATI (Dec 6, 2009)

I use it a lot but there are some websites that just don't seem to work with it but I don't know if that's a problem with chrome or the website but they all seem to work with firefox now but in the early days I had the same problem with firefox so I'm sure they'll sort it out soon.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> It's based on unix so no it can't run games well or at all.
> 
> Also it doesn't have directx so again unless they come up with a competitor to directx 11 they don't have a viable market in gaming.




Unix is a old form of Linux Correct? I thought they had cheat's and cracks to make Direct X to work with Linux. If not that is fine....... But remember there is always open GL. (since this is all speculation and nothing else) Who's to say if Microsoft falls...... Direct X will fall with it. You figure while Direct X looks better than open GL right now.... it won't always be that way. Not only no company can stay on top forever. 
If you ask me I would be happy if Direct X failed or at least went open........ It would give us the option as gamers to choose something else besides Windows.

As it stands right now you are right with what you say. But my thoughts are more in the arena of "what if?" I just thought it would be great. Also Google's OS is just in the early stages so there is know way to be sure who would support what. Maybe if it did get popualr enough...... It might pose Microsoft to develop a new OS similar and that would give all the options you just named.

But even with out the gaming factor involved. I think it is still an amazing option especially for Note books, Lap tops and older or lower end desktops. Especially if they market it for free download. It might be a cool duel boot option. Let's say you just want to get on and browse. You just boot up and your on your way before you know it.



> I use it a lot but there are some websites that just don't seem to work with it but I don't know if that's a problem with chrome or the website but they all seem to work with firefox now but in the early days I had the same problem with firefox so I'm sure they'll sort it out soon.



Yeah it is a little buggy right now. But they will fix it with patches I'm sure. But you are right. FF was the same when it started too.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, my thoughts are in what if too.

What if someone drops 2 million dollars on my porch?
What if someone offered me a free mansion?
What if I woke up with the ability to fly and shoot fire from my ass?

What ifs don't feed your children, and if you're putting money down on Microsoft and DirectX going down the tubes anytime soon, you're better off putting that cash in an envelope and sending it to me.  I'll PM you my address if you like.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2009)

I've used Google Chrome for a couple months and love the speed, since it caches everything in RAM. There are some slight compatibility issues and it says some webpages can't be opened once in a while, but that is usually fixed by refreshing the page.


----------



## xfire (Dec 6, 2009)

As far as games goes, google will just buy some gaming companies. 
I think it'll fail cause, having to be constantly connected to the internet. How many people have bandwidth caps? They'll reach the cap in a jiffy and what about the countries in which internet connectivity still sucks?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2009)

xfire said:


> As far as games goes, google will just buy some gaming companies.
> I think it'll fail cause, having to be constantly connected to the internet. How many people have bandwidth caps? They'll reach the cap in a jiffy and what about the countries in which internet connectivity still sucks?



agreed i thought the idea was going to be awesome until they came out of the closet and said that all apps were web based. then i said fail and went to a diff website.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 6, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Unix is a old form of Linux Correct? I thought they had cheat's and cracks to make Direct X to work with Linux.



UNIX is the operating system standard that Linux was based on and intended to comply with.  Thus, Linux is considered a variation of the UNIX operating system.  It's not the 'older' version of Linux.

Also, ChromeOS is based on Linux. And many games have been ported to Linux, and with WINE/Crossover you can play a lot of the games out there just fine, though because the DX libraries run in modulation mode, you have to turn off a bunch of advanced features, but you can get most games to look pretty nice.

It's also not impossible to port games to Linux and play them with all the settings on high, as nVidia and AMD have perfectly functional 3D drivers for Linux.  It's just that developers don't care to spend the money on porting because it doesn't end up being profitable.

If you could play any game on Linux perfectly, using Steam/Punkbuster etc just like you can on Windows, I would not be using Windows at all.  But since I'm a gamer, Windows is all I have.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Just to clarify, while Linux was originally a variate of UNIX, it is no longer considered so.  It was and is only a kernel, not an entire OS, which is why several hundred OS's have been built on top of it.

Google Chrome is based on Ubuntu in particular if I am not mistake (just like the first time they did this that people chose not to recall) and it will fail again I hope.  I have not used it, but it seems a little more restrictive than several other options for netbook and cloud computing.

I find JollyCloud a better solution for this type of OS.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 6, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just to clarify, while Linux was originally a variate of UNIX, it is no longer considered so.  It was and is only a kernel, not an entire OS, which is why several hundred OS's have been built on top of it.
> 
> Google Chrome is based on Ubuntu in particular if I am not mistake (just like the first time they did this that people chose not to recall) and it will fail again I hope.  I have not used it, but it seems a little more restrictive than several other options for netbook and cloud computing.
> 
> I find JollyCloud a better solution for this type of OS.



i dont think that it is based off of ubuntu. google uses their own version of ubuntu internally but chrome will not be based off of it. simply the kernal itself. I dont bealive it will have any of the flexability a normal linux distrobution would. as it stands i dont even think you can install anything. from what iv read it seems the only things ever touched and added to the PC. are saved files from w/e app you use online. and things that the OS subsystem uses like updating te flash player etc. I bealive the entire point of chrome was to intigrate not just "interact" with html 5 that said it only makes sense to bealive what they said in saying that it will only be web based apps. Thats of course after you see how wicked addicted to html 5 google is. case in point google wave.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 6, 2009)

The Chrome OS is supposed to make for an 'Appliance' style platform.  It'll be: the kernel, the drivers and other kernel modules, enough of the subsystem to execute X-Windows applications, X-Windows video drivers, and Google Chrome Browser, as well as the Java Runtime Environment.  You can expect it to come with Flash player also.  That's about as complex as ChromeOS gets.


----------



## xfire (Dec 6, 2009)

AFAIK Unix and Linux are separate. Linux was built from scratch to support a larger set of systems(Almost every system had a different OS at that time). Linux was designed to be Unix like, it wasn't  based on it.

For those of you who want to have an experience of web based applications try opera unite
http://unite.opera.com/


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry the original attempt gOS was based on Ubuntu witha Google moded version of Enlightment for the UI.  I got my facts crossed.



DirectorC said:


> The Chrome OS is supposed to make for an 'Appliance' style platform.  It'll be: the kernel, the drivers and other kernel modules, enough of the subsystem to execute X-Windows applications, X-Windows video drivers, and Google Chrome Browser, as well as the Java Runtime Environment.  You can expect it to come with Flash player also.  That's about as complex as ChromeOS gets.



Which is why it will not "game".  While I am sure there will be 200 tower defense games and a Apple style app store, but it will not game with mainstream titles.  I don't know how that got brought up, but you can't hold that against it because it is not its intended purpose or target audience.  It is suppose to fast, light weight, and easy to use.  Three things it does well.  I just don't like the fact it is a hyped up web browser.  The interface just seems lacking and clustered because any running app, window, website, everything is a tab.  You get a fair number of things running you can loose track of what did what quickly.  I mean, icons help, but some apps run on websites so they are standard browser tabs.  JoliCloud is a more traditional OS structure and does suffer from the cluster fuck of a web browser tabbing everything.


----------



## xfire (Dec 6, 2009)

Main stream gaming could still be possible. Their servers will do all the processing  and send the data back to the users system. No need for high end systems, just super high speed internet.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 6, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Unix is a old form of Linux Correct? I thought they had cheat's and cracks to make Direct X to work with Linux.



Yes, if you type in IDKFA you get all DX versions and they won't crash if you type IDDQD.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 6, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Unix is a old form of Linux Correct? I thought they had cheat's and cracks to make Direct X to work with Linux. If not that is fine....... But remember there is always open GL. (since this is all speculation and nothing else) Who's to say if Microsoft falls...... Direct X will fall with it. You figure while Direct X looks better than open GL right now.... it won't always be that way. Not only no company can stay on top forever.
> If you ask me I would be happy if Direct X failed or at least went open........ It would give us the option as gamers to choose something else besides Windows.
> 
> As it stands right now you are right with what you say. But my thoughts are more in the arena of "what if?" I just thought it would be great. Also Google's OS is just in the early stages so there is know way to be sure who would support what. Maybe if it did get popualr enough...... It might pose Microsoft to develop a new OS similar and that would give all the options you just named.
> ...



OpenGL is hardly ever used at all. I doubt anyone is going to be using openGL 3.0 either. I doubt google's OS will be a big contender against 7. Most people would be afraid to buy it over microsoft simply because it's different. 

As I said it is incredibly unlikely that microsoft will fall simply because of this os from google. Apple can't beat MS even with a superior OS and software packages and there is loads of linux packages out there that make up about 2% of the market.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> Yeah, my thoughts are in what if too.
> 
> What if someone drops 2 million dollars on my porch?
> What if someone offered me a free mansion?
> ...



Yeah Yeah Yeah........ Sure just blow my dream than



> UNIX is the operating system standard that Linux was based on and intended to comply with. Thus, Linux is considered a variation of the UNIX operating system. It's not the 'older' version of Linux.
> 
> Also, ChromeOS is based on Linux. And many games have been ported to Linux, and with WINE/Crossover you can play a lot of the games out there just fine, though because the DX libraries run in modulation mode, you have to turn off a bunch of advanced features, but you can get most games to look pretty nice.
> 
> ...



I fully understand it is not a great idea right at this moment. But it was just a thought. I didn't mean for this thread to get all hung up on it. So I will leave the gaming part along for right now. Just thought it would be cool for a whit if scenario....... But oh yeah I forget what if's don't feed What's his faces children.

Regaurdless of all that with out offending the what if police...... It still is really cool and just a really great idea.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2009)

Chrome OS better than Linux yeah right.  Don't believe the hype.

Google Chrome browser is nothing special and find Seamonkey much better one.

If only Linux worked with all games then windows would not see the light of day on any of my systems.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> Chrome OS better than Linux yeah right. Don't believe the hype.
> 
> Google Chrome browser is nothing special and find Seamonkey much better one.
> 
> If only Linux worked with all games then windows would not see the light of day on any of my systems.



I'm not saying it is better at all. That would be impossible it is not even implemented yet. You are right I would gladly leave Windows if Linux was a viable option for Gaming. But what Google chrome OS has is growth potential. 
I used to love windows...... but have recently become somewhat anti windows. Yes Microsoft has come up with some really great idea's. But now that they are so large they do take advantage of the situation. 
That is why I get so excited when anyone comes out with a new option. I wouldn't care if it was McDonald's that came out with and OS....... I would still be excited because there would be more competition. It might make Microsoft to be a little more consumer friendly.



> As I said it is incredibly unlikely that microsoft will fall simply because of this os from google.



I never said that they would fall because of Google Chrome OS. What I was more meaning that they would fall because of their own accord. Example( Vista, Failure to listen to the customer, Internet explorer problems Exc....) I just stated that it would give a good chance for someone else to step up. And who better than a house hold name like Google.
Like I said this is all just speculation and What if's ....... But if there were no what if's in the world then computer's in general would have never advanced in the first place. It takes someone with a creative Idea and thought to push forward things in the first place. 
And to hinder those thoughts are anti Constructive. 

Although I will agree that there are just some thoughts that shouldn't be brought up...... Like for example .......... What if Nvidia's Femi is 27 times more powerful than a 5870. 

At least my Idea has some logic behind it. And not just based on wild guess's


Also A question about Chrome Browser........ I have an old AOL mail account back from the days of Dial up that I still use. I am wondering if anyone else here has one and uses Chrome. When I use Chrome occasionally to access that account......... It fails to render the sign in area. Just wonder if anyone else is experiencing the same problem with either AOL or just sign in's in general with it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 6, 2009)

xfire said:


> Main stream gaming could still be possible. Their servers will do all the processing  and send the data back to the users system. No need for high end systems, just super high speed internet.



Which is not as widely used and available in the US, where their primary market is.  And some other company is trying to do exactly that with a console box.

Its still pointless to try.  This "OS" is for netbooks of 11" screens or smaller.  No one will game on a laptop that small. Why would you?  And why install this on a larger laptop or desktop with more power and space when you can get an actual OS.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 6, 2009)

> Which is not as widely used and available in the US, where their primary market is. And some other company is trying to do exactly that with a console box.
> 
> Its still pointless to try. This "OS" is for netbooks of 11" screens or smaller. No one will game on a laptop that small. Why would you? And why install this on a larger laptop or desktop with more power and space when you can get an actual OS.



Yes it is stated that it is for notebooks and for appliances....... In case anyone didn't hear that again we have already stated it. 
Jesus Christ. Believe it or not there was a time before windows. They did have games back then. It is possible. "Sure the games might of looked like shit but it did happen"

Okay this is just turning into a flamer match here. Caught up on one thing that was said. Wasn't supposed to turn into an argument about it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 7, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Yes it is stated that it is for notebooks and for appliances....... In case anyone didn't hear that again we have already stated it.
> Jesus Christ. Believe it or not there was a time before windows. They did have games back then. It is possible. "Sure the games might of looked like shit but it did happen"
> 
> Okay this is just turning into a flamer match here. Caught up on one thing that was said. Wasn't supposed to turn into an argument about it.



actually this is probably the most angry post we were just having a discussion about it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 7, 2009)

20mmrain said:


> Yes it is stated that it is for notebooks and for appliances....... In case anyone didn't hear that again we have already stated it.
> Jesus Christ. Believe it or not there was a time before windows. They did have games back then. It is possible. "Sure the games might of looked like shit but it did happen"
> 
> Okay this is just turning into a flamer match here. Caught up on one thing that was said. Wasn't supposed to turn into an argument about it.



Sorry if I upset you.  I was merely stating my opinion about the points brought up.  I did not mean to start anything or upset anyone.  I originally post said info. about mainstream gaming because I believe it is unfair to hold something against an OS or any product when it was not design to do what they want.

Unsubscribed.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 7, 2009)

> Sorry if I upset you. I was merely stating my opinion about the points brought up. I did not mean to start anything or upset anyone. I originally post said info. about mainstream gaming because I believe it is unfair to hold something against an OS or any product when it was not design to do what they want.
> 
> Unsubscribed.




It's not you per say...... So don't take it personally. I probably jumped to conclusions. It's just lately on this forum I have ran into some pretty negative people. So if I jumped to conclusions please don't take at offense. Don't unsubscribe....... Again I have let people with their negativity rub off on me!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 7, 2009)

Chrome OS ! no thanx , need more time to decision


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 7, 2009)

I wasn't being negative I was just stating that it is unlikely to become a viable gaming platform. Personally I think MS should bring out a gamer's version of windows which has a small footprint and so basic that it it wouldn't be hard to patch vulnerabilities in it.


----------



## 20mmrain (Dec 7, 2009)

> I wasn't being negative I was just stating that it is unlikely to become a viable gaming platform. Personally I think MS should bring out a gamer's version of windows which has a small footprint and so basic that it it wouldn't be hard to patch vulnerabilities in it.



Like I said never mind me sometimes I jump too conclusions because of other conversations on here lately have been really negative.  

But you make a great point..... those gamer edition Windows XP/Vista/7 that you see out there that people created.(the ones that were made by 3rd party.) I agree I think that Windows is missing out on a large amount of money. 
Not only would editions like that be great for gamers but they would also be great for people that aren't very computer savoy, Or people that would use them for HTPC builds, Or for note books, Medical tablet's the list goes on. 
I think Microsoft has their Idea backwards. They claim to listen to their customer's and what do they do? They keep adding more and more stuff and by trying to appease everyone they bog it down with useless app's and actually make it harder to operate.

That is one thing that I think Google accomplished so far with this OS. They made it easy and practical to operate. Of course I have never used the OS yet so my opinion is going strictly from watching the video and playing with my friend's Droid phone.
But to do all those multi-function rolls in the future than to model the OS after a Web Browser. That to me is just pure genius..... Sure most people are okay working on a desktop ...... But even more people can surf the web. 
Not only that but with being such a low over head....... It would give people with older systems an option for an operating system. There are those people out there who don't want to have to up grade every time windows decides to make a new OS. This way those people wouldn't have too.
Also just think the amount of money you could save on app's alone. From a Business stand point (not Google) this is a bad Idea. But from a Consumer stand point this is a great idea.


----------



## kieran78 (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually I have tried Google Chrome browser and observed that it Gmail works faster in Google Chrome explorer. So, yes I will definitely try Google Chrome OS also. And then, will reply again here, to give you the feedback of the new Google OS.
http://goschrome.com/forum/


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

Chrome is a good browser, but its full of spyware and security risks. Just google for it (lol), and you'll find a ton of hits about it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Chrome is a good browser, but its full of spyware and security risks. Just google for it (lol), and you'll find a ton of hits about it.



ya but tats not a fair observation. Every browser includes a ton of security risks. Its the nature of them. You cant cure user stupidity or the never ending creation of new threats built to circumvent the security patches. If you base your decision to use a browser off of security risks drop firefox,chrome,IE,Opera,Spacetime,Flock infact stop using the internet and go read a book. But remember to wash your hands. Who knows who sneezed on it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> ya but tats not a fair observation. Every browser includes a ton of security risks. Its the nature of them. You cant cure user stupidity or the never ending creation of new threats built to circumvent the security patches. If you base your decision to use a browser off of security risks drop firefox,chrome,IE,Opera,Spacetime,Flock infact stop using the internet and go read a book. But remember to wash your hands. Who knows who sneezed on it.



Chrome is one of the worst, storing important stuff in plain text format (such as your net banking details or credit card numbers), giving you a unique user ID for google to track your stats, and so on.

hell, its bad enough people made their own version of it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Chrome is one of the worst, storing important stuff in plain text format (such as your net banking details or credit card numbers), giving you a unique user ID for google to track your stats, and so on.
> 
> hell, its bad enough people made their own version of it.



Ya but in the end its user opinion. Look at IE companies can just go out and make their own activx programs and other things that can link and directly use operating system files. WTF is that about? Plain text formatting is a pretty weak defense given that any browser can be susceptible to theft or highjacking. It comes down to the user going to www.fakebank of america of korea.com please re enter all your info at the prompt because we suffered a database error. and need all your info again. Personally anyone who enters that info is a moron and deserves what he gets. If i did something that stupid because of non safe browsing habits I couldnt get mad knowing im the tool. Besides every company tries its best to prevent such issues. Not encrypting a temp file on your PC that stores personal information I dont think is a problem as long as the application in question takes steps to prevent anything except that application from accessing/ hiding it. To each their own when it comes to points of security risk. It all depends on what risk your willing to except and how much you trust the app with your data. If you dont then simply stop using the program. It would be stupid to use a browser made my 16yr/o script kiddies in high school that you dont trust. Then telling everyone the browser sucks because someone stole your info and blew $800 from your bank account. Its your own fault.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

With all chromes problems, i just use Iron. Problem solved 

Its also handy since theres a portable version (no installer) - great for flash drives/guests using your PC, you can delete the folder and all cookies/saved details go bye bye.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 5, 2010)

Mussels said:


> With all chromes problems, i just use Iron. Problem solved
> 
> Its also handy since theres a portable version (no installer) - great for flash drives/guests using your PC, you can delete the folder and all cookies/saved details go bye bye.



hahahaha  I like that approch though personally when someone steals all my browser stuff i go over to their house beat the snot out of them and then steal their wallet banking on that it has most of my $$ in it anyway


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2010)

actually, heres some good info on why iron is better than chrome. Some of the security based stuff is worthless, but some of the other things (built in ad blocker) are great additions.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 8, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Just to clarify, while Linux was originally a variate of UNIX, it is no longer considered so.  It was and is only a kernel, not an entire OS, which is why several hundred OS's have been built on top of it.
> 
> Google Chrome is based on Ubuntu in particular if I am not mistake (just like the first time they did this that people chose not to recall) and it will fail again I hope.  I have not used it, but it seems a little more restrictive than several other options for netbook and cloud computing.
> 
> I find JollyCloud a better solution for this type of OS.



It's called JoliCloud


----------



## SabreWulf69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I have been using SRWare Iron for quite sometime now and I must say I have no complaints thus far. I have given all the browsers a good go even from back in the days of Netscape Navigator LOL IE Just seems open to vulnerabilities from the get go and as part of the operating system or at least using some of the same code as it I have always found it to be virus friendly, bloated and really slow loading. Tried opera my previous favorite browser and the common choice not just amongst computers but also a plethora of other web based devices. Firefox, I guess now is as common as IE and have never really liked the look and feel of it and it's numerous variations. Chrome was a vast step forward in browser speed from personal experience and a far amount of reviews, and now with SRWare Iron, the security seems to be even if just for the moment fixed up quite nicely, combined with a built in adblocker, I have never had to worry as much as I have with any other web browser and absolutely love the browsing speeds.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2010)

if firefox was part of my OS, i'd use another browser too. it just scares me to think that a browser is integrated so deeply that infecting it, infects the system (see the recent IE + F1 key debacle for example)


----------

